# fester Hintergrund



## seberix (24. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe in einem IFrame einen Hintergrund der sich durch scrollen nicht wiederholen soll. Im IExplorer ja kein Problem (bgproperties="fixed") aber wenn ich die HP dann mit Firefox oder Netscape teste dann scrollt der bground aber mit.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das verhindern kann?

Thx


----------



## Gumbo (24. Januar 2005)

Benutze lieber die CSS-Eigenschaft background.


----------



## seberix (24. Januar 2005)

k - thx - is erledigt!


----------

